# Blacklist nouveau

## FrankRizz0

Good morning all!

Hoping this is a fairly simple answer.  I've been trying to get into my DM and it looks like it has to do with my nvidia card.  lspci -k mentioned that nouveau is the current driver for my card, and according to the nvidia wiki this is wrong.  It mentioned that I need to blacklist it, and I have no idea how to do this.  Here is the output of X (just in case this is not the only issue):

https://bpaste.net/show/ccf323a7b36c

----------

## FrankRizz0

Looks like I was able to blacklist nouveau but I still have an issue with starting X.  The system is not loading the "nvidia" module, unless the "nv" is the nvidia module.  Anyhow, this is the output of X:

https://bpaste.net/show/912c3f462353

And here is the output of lspci -k:

```
Rizz0-Built ~ # lspci -k

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] GT218 [GeForce 210]

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

```

----------

## FrankRizz0

So I've decided to fall back on the nouveau module, and it seems to be doing more than what the nvidai module/driver was doing, but unfortunately I now have a black screen.  Here is the output of Xorg:

https://bpaste.net/show/53792b904b4f

----------

## Tony0945

 *Quote:*   

> [    11.026] (II) NOUVEAU(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
> 
> [    11.026] (--) RandR disabled

 

Those messages are real Alice In Wonderland, aren't they?

Can you post your kernel config and the output of 

```
qlist -IC x11-drivers
```

on my nvidia machine they are: *Quote:*   

> x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse
> ...

 

----------

## FrankRizz0

```
Rizz0-Built ~ # qlist -IC x11-drivers

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau

```

https://bpaste.net/show/f9cf6a7c98c3

I'm trying to update my system right now and I'm currently at qtwebit so this might take awhile :-/

----------

## Tony0945

You have no keyboard/mouse. You need a line like *Quote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
> 
> 

  in /etc/make.conf. Actually, you only need evdev OR keyboard,mouse. I have all three because I forget the circumstances in which evdev replaces keyboard and mouse. I don't know if you need  x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv, but it obviously doesn't hurt. I suggest throwing in the kitchen sink then removing things one by one until it breaks again.

X11 virtuosos, feel free to add your comments.

----------

## FrankRizz0

```
Rizz0-Built ~ # qlist -IC x11-drivers

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv
```

So same issue, just a black screen.  In xdm I'm using sddm.  I'm running KDE 5, and I'm assuming this would be the right DM?

----------

## FrankRizz0

other thing I just realized, it asked me to update /etc/conf.d/xdm and unfortunately I am unsure how to do this.....

----------

## swathe

 *FrankRizz0 wrote:*   

> other thing I just realized, it asked me to update /etc/conf.d/xdm and unfortunately I am unsure how to do this.....

 

Are you meaning that you haven't changed xdm to kdm in your /etc/conf.d/xdm config file?

Gentoo KDE page tells you how to make that edit.

Sounds like X is working but you have no WM/DE configured to start.

----------

## FrankRizz0

kdm is not installed.  From my understanding Plasma needs sddm.

----------

## FrankRizz0

Ok so I think I have discovered the problem, and X is running smooth.  Trying startx I had nothing in .xinitrc.  Added exec startkde and now I have a mouse and a black screen.  For KDE 5 does it need to be something other than startkde because it's now Plasma 5?  Also, I did not have a twm or xclock or xterm  :Sad: 

----------

## Tony0945

I'm running Mate, Fluxbox, and IceWM. I have no experience with KDE or plasma. So I'm going to drop out in favor of helpers who do.

----------

## Atmmac

No experience with nouveau. The performance for me sucked. I have an optimus laptop working well on KDE5 with the proprietary drivers. If you want to switch I can help you get set up. Your call.

----------

## Atmmac

Check out this article https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME You are using prime so you may need to hit up those xrandr commands to set up your card. I have to declare my card in the sddm config for when it starts up so I use the correct card for SDDM and KDE.

----------

## Atmmac

Also make sure you have kde-plasma/sddm-kcm installed. Sorry for the multiple posts.

----------

